# Most docile australian T?



## Tornacade (Jan 10, 2011)

I know most, if not all australian tarantulas are pretty defensive, but in your opinion what is the most docile species of australian tarantula?


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

2 of the most docile species i have encountered have been Selenotypus sp "Nebo" and Selenotypus plumipes


----------



## spiderdan (Jan 10, 2011)

S. sterlingii


----------



## thals (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok I haven't kept many T's but I can definitely say it is NOT the strenuus! My girls rears up and hisses every-time I open the lid :lol:


----------



## Tornacade (Jan 10, 2011)

Well there go the plans of getting a Strenuus, hahahaha.


----------



## Bez84 (Jan 10, 2011)

i bought one many years ago from a petshop and while it was alive is was more scared of me, i could coax it onto my hand no probs and handle it and it never bite me.
No idea what species though as was from a shop and they are hopeless.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

spiderdan said:


> S. sterlingii


 
in my personal experience the selenotholus are one of the most highly strung spiders out there


----------



## Nathan1234 (Jan 10, 2011)

hornet said:


> in my personal experience the selenotholus are one of the most highly strung spiders out there


 
i second that,

keep in mind that all Ts hav diff personalitys 

i hav a kotzmans that is a big sook, and they hav a rep for being rather 'eat u now ask questions later' kinda T


----------



## wasgij (Jan 10, 2011)

it all comes down to the nature of the thing. some individuals of a species will be insane and some will be calm. just like any species.


----------



## Scarred (Jan 10, 2011)

wasgij said:


> it all comes down to the nature of the thing. some individuals of a species will be insane and some will be calm. just like any species.



+1.

Most people say Plumipes are pretty docile. I've had one that was awesome for handling, and my new one is a horrible little piece of hellspawn.

Same goes for all of them, really.


----------



## hornet (Jan 10, 2011)

while yes, as you said it varies with the individual i believe he wants to know in general, what are the more docile species. If someone asked for a docile snake you wouldnt recomend a water python even though some are great


----------

